# Moving to Gibraltar



## tibbus (Jun 27, 2016)

Hey, I just got a new job and I will move from the UK to Gibraltar. I decided to rent in Gibraltar and not in Spain for the moment.

I have a Barclays account in the UK which I plan to keep it.
My new employer have said that the UK account is just fine and I can use it for my wage.

My question is if I can use this UK bank account to pay the rent, internet, utilities, etc ? Will I have any issues with the services if I don't have a Gib account (for ex in UK you cannot do nothing with a foreign account) ?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

When you get to Gib just open another account there (?)

Barclay have branches in Gib.


----------



## tibbus (Jun 27, 2016)

As far as I know Barclays is withdrawing from Gibraltar and anyway is a different entity from the UK one. I know that I can use the UK card in Gibraltar without any tax because is pound to pound.

Is just that I don't want to open an account if is not necessary, but maybe you are right, is not so hard to just open another bank account.


----------

